# Question Game!



## Bryony (Jan 29, 2007)

You write a full structured sentence but must be in question form and try to follow the story and theme. 

For example if the theme was buying some eggs from the grocer, and the first question is:

Would you like to buy these eggs?

Then you could answer as:

Are you trying to sell me the eggs?

and so on...

The theme can change from time to time as the story progresses.


The theme is..........
Vegetables.

Would you like to buy a turnip today?


----------



## will.i.am (Jan 29, 2007)

no


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2007)

Can will.i.am read?


----------



## will.i.am (Jan 29, 2007)

lol
do you want to sell me a turnip


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2007)

What are you going to use it for?


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 29, 2007)

Are you going to use it to create a weapon of mass destruction?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2007)

Is a turnip gun a weapon of mass destruction?


----------



## Magpie (Jan 29, 2007)

What is a weapon of mass destruction?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2007)

Will it blow up cats?


----------



## jordo (Jan 29, 2007)

are "cats" a good thing to talk about on aps?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 29, 2007)

no, but neither is turnips if sdaji is around, is he buying the turnip?


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 29, 2007)

If he does buy the turnip what will he do with it?


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 29, 2007)

And will he make his famous turnip wine?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 29, 2007)

will he share this turnip wine?


----------



## pythoness (Jan 29, 2007)

and will we get to drink it??


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2007)

Is that the one that tastes something like vodka with a hint of petrol?


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jan 29, 2007)

doesn't it contain 4 slugs 3 snails 2 worms and a rats tail??


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 29, 2007)

And can you use it to run your lawnmower?


----------



## stary boy (Jan 29, 2007)

will it blow the lawnmower up into a poof of smoke before your glowing green asian house gecko eyes?


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jan 29, 2007)

Wouldn't using it in your lawnmower choke the gnome?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 29, 2007)

How much will we get to drink, or is he gunna ration it like jeezus did wiv the wine and bread?


----------



## horsenz (Jan 29, 2007)

or will he put on a big dinner to go with it


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2007)

Is that like the last supper?


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 29, 2007)

What would happen if no one turned up??


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2007)

Would it be called the last supper with no guests?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 29, 2007)

how much for that root?
(the turnip that is,..)


----------



## slim6y (Jan 29, 2007)

What are you willing to pay for the root?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 29, 2007)

has the root been cleaned?


----------



## Mr_Matt (Jan 29, 2007)

Is there something wrong with a dirty root?


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 29, 2007)

is $150 for a root too dear?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

would you pay that much for a dirty root ??


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 29, 2007)

will my wife have to know???


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

Would you tell her anyway ??


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 29, 2007)

no but would you???


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

Would we be invited around for the Dirty Root wine


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 29, 2007)

Now how different is a dirty root compared to a clean one?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

Would you like to get sick from a dirty root


----------



## junglist* (Jan 29, 2007)

do you have a choice??


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 29, 2007)

when can i get that root?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

How often would you have it


----------



## junglist* (Jan 29, 2007)

if you had no choice would you?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 29, 2007)

how firm is that root?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

wouldnt you like it firm and clean


----------



## junglist* (Jan 29, 2007)

is it a quick root?


----------



## junglist* (Jan 29, 2007)

Or the slower moving variety?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

Would it matter ??


----------



## krissy78 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Mmmm?*

Would it matter to you?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 29, 2007)

is the root just a root?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

wouldn't you have it any way


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> is the root just a root?


 
Wouldnt that be better


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 29, 2007)

would i be bad if i said yes?


----------



## junglist* (Jan 29, 2007)

Do we have to cuddle afterwards, or can i just go home?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

wouldnt it be good to just go home


----------



## junglist* (Jan 29, 2007)

could cuddling up to a stone fish be a bad idea???


----------



## Bryony (Jan 29, 2007)

do you always cuddle after roots (turnip)?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

Would it be a good Idea to have wine made with a root


----------



## Bryony (Jan 29, 2007)

will sdaji answer our pleas?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 29, 2007)

would u call that turnip gravy?


----------



## krissy78 (Jan 29, 2007)

i don't need any turnip how about some cauli flower


----------



## Slateman (Jan 29, 2007)

What is all this about? bryony and sadaji cuddling with turnip?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 29, 2007)

is a turnip the new mans best friend and is sdaji included?


----------



## tan (Jan 29, 2007)

would cuddling with sdaji distract him from the comp?


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 29, 2007)

Can I have my Cauliflower with cheese sauce and breadcrumbs?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 29, 2007)

would you be happy with just cheese sauce?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

Why cuddle with a vegie?


----------



## Slateman (Jan 29, 2007)

Can Sadaji cuddle Bryony with out turnip?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

what about the cheese sauce


----------



## Slateman (Jan 29, 2007)

Or can I do this?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 29, 2007)

can slatey cuddle me?


----------



## tan (Jan 29, 2007)

What happened to sdaji?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 29, 2007)

do i really want/need to be cuddled?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

do you think he ate the root


----------



## Greebo (Jan 29, 2007)

Is that what he uses to make Firewater?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 29, 2007)

did he eat it or make the wine?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you think he made & drank the wine


----------



## Bryony (Jan 29, 2007)

do you think thats why he is not resonding?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 30, 2007)

do you think this thread is going soft like the root


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

If it is going soft like the root would you be willing to get it hard again?


----------



## hornet (Jan 30, 2007)

but would getting it hard again involve effort?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 30, 2007)

would that effort be helped if it was female?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

if a female got the root hard again, could she maintain it?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

Is it true that most females will just let the root lie there and go rotten?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 30, 2007)

some females would let it go rotten if they dont hit it that way (LOL)


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

I think the root has gone limp and moldy due to no sjadi maintenance......NEW THEME!?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 30, 2007)

Would you like to buy a new car..........


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

are you selling me a new car?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

What's wrong with the old one?


----------



## hornet (Jan 30, 2007)

did it make loud noises?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

Does it have a backseat driver?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

Did it go chitty chitty bang bang?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

do you go chitty chitty bang bang?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 30, 2007)

Is it a panel van


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

I go chitty chitty bang bang, on one condition, is it a smart car?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 30, 2007)

why would it be smart car maybe its a monaro for big men who are as thick as the engine


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

Or azi, do you get chitty chitty when you get no bang bang?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 30, 2007)

lmao hahahahaha good one


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

R u as thick as the engine APL?
And slim6y do u get chitty chitty when u get no bang bang???


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

What happens when you do get chitty chitty with no bang bang?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

doesn't everyone get chitty chitty when others get the bang bang?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

In that case who would like bang bang? I dont want everyone 2 get chitty chitty!!!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 30, 2007)

No mate im not thick at all mate my iq is probably higher then yours and my quals would possibly be alot better then yours in anyday of the week


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 30, 2007)

who would want to get chitty chitty over you offering bang bang?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

i want to bang bang some fireworks in my new backseat driver car, will you join me?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

I will, but will u keep the bang bang to a mnimum?
And do not b 2 sure about outqualifiying me APL!!!


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 30, 2007)

Do you want to bang bang straight away Bryony or do you want some fireworks to begin with?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

how much bang bang is ok? fireworks included?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

Is it even legal 2 say that mrmikk?
LOL


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 30, 2007)

Do you want to limit either?

LOL, I have no idea aziboi, I am sure Bryony takes it in the spirit it was meant.


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 30, 2007)

i'm sure we could get that root back into this convo somehow,...!!


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

Do all conversations end with banging and rooting?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

If ur a wombat and all u do is eat roots and leaves?


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 30, 2007)

When would you sleep?


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 30, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Do all conversations end with banging and rooting?


 
A large majority lol


----------



## horsenz (Jan 30, 2007)

why would you sleep


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 30, 2007)

Wouldn't you need sleep to build your energy for more fireworks and banging?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

If it was a wombat with a gun would it eat, roots, shoots, and leaves?


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 30, 2007)

Would you even ask that question of a wombat with a gun?


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 30, 2007)

Why did no one inform be about a thread in which Turnips and I were being discussed for several pages? Was it that they were concerned I'd shoot the messenger? Didn't they realise I don't do that? Seriously, I get dozens of PMs and emails about the most ridiculously useless garbage every day, so why wasn't this pointed out to me? 

Do I have to say something in hideously poor taste in order to keep with the theme? Will talking about bredli be sufficient or would it be more "appropriate" to say nasty things about someone behind their back?

Okay, that was several questions, but hey, I had to catch up, that's okay, isn't it?


----------



## gaara (Jan 30, 2007)

Why is this thread a bold imitation of a Whose Line Is It Anyway routine?


----------



## hogey5 (Jan 30, 2007)

why not?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

Are you sure it's bold gaara?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

What else could u say it was, otha than a bold imitation of Whose Line....?


----------



## horsenz (Jan 30, 2007)

but whose line is it next


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

Is it mine?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

Or is it yours?


----------



## horsenz (Jan 30, 2007)

no its theres


----------



## hogey5 (Jan 30, 2007)

theres meaning me


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

Me? Or We?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

Can we talk about something to do with meat?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

do you like a good spit roast?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

Love a good spit roast, 2 sausages in the one bun?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 30, 2007)

a mans sausage in the bun?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

2 mens sausages in the bun!
Whose sausages we gunna use?
I almost thought that was a thread killer, thanx APL!!!


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

Pork or beef sausages?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

This just sounds worse ev'ry time I write something doesnt it?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

yes it does but do we care?


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 30, 2007)

Can you just have the bun on its own?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

What sort of bun are you using for those snags, long and thin or short and fat?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

Do you like mini hotdogs?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

Aren't they called little boys?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

Nah your thinking of pigs-in-blankets, have you had one?


----------



## richard70au (Jan 30, 2007)

had many pigs under blankets, have you?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

Sort of, would you like to see a picture of her?


----------



## horsenz (Jan 30, 2007)

is it a big one


----------



## aziboi (Jan 30, 2007)

I like long and thick sausages, they r rare, but good, has anyone got one?
I need 2 to make the double sausage in one bun work!!!


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

big picture?


----------



## Slateman (Jan 30, 2007)

Do Bryonyyou like mini hotdogs? Pleeeeeease


----------



## hogey5 (Jan 30, 2007)

mini hotdoggydogs are for babies why dont we try some steak?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll have 1 rump please.....want to share?



I'll share my rump with ya slatey


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

Is it a nice big juicey steak glazed with a hot dripping sauce served medium rare on a fat bun?


----------



## hogey5 (Jan 30, 2007)

sorry no buns , each steak comes with a free baseball, what colour would you like


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

Do you have indigo mixed with pewter?


----------



## hogey5 (Jan 30, 2007)

no, but i have baby poo mixed with light blue colour


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

Will that go with my curtains?


----------



## hogey5 (Jan 30, 2007)

you tell me?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 30, 2007)

is "you tell me" a question?


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 30, 2007)

can you tell me if it is a question?


----------



## hogey5 (Jan 30, 2007)

i dunno, can i?


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 30, 2007)

Are you a spastic?


----------



## horsenz (Jan 30, 2007)

why are you


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, did you know my parents are brother and sister?


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 30, 2007)

are you related to "T-BAG" from prison break?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah they were down the street buying a turnip, you like turnip?


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 30, 2007)

No, but i heard you and T-bag used to date, and eat alot of turnips together, any good recipes??


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 30, 2007)

T-bag likes little girls and boys, is bry a little girl or boy?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

I like drinking tea.......but not the bags  would you like some turnip wine?


----------



## gaara (Jan 30, 2007)

Why wine? What about a beer?


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 30, 2007)

Whats with you and turnips? Do you have a crush on Sdaji bry?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

no i dont....he has a crush on turnips! what you got against them?


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 30, 2007)

what have you got against Sdaji?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jan 30, 2007)

what sdaji done to turnipsto have a crush on them?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 30, 2007)

who have you held against sdaji?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 31, 2007)

Does Sdaji know about this?


----------



## aussie_female1981 (Jan 31, 2007)

What colour are Turnips?


----------



## Earthling (Jan 31, 2007)

Depends...what coloured Glasses have you on your top bit today?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

i have pink glasses on, does that mean the turnip is pink? Whats in a turnip?


----------



## Earthling (Jan 31, 2007)

What would you like to see in a turnip?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

i would like to see a gold nugget, do you think there would be one?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it a gold nugget turnip or a slug nugget turnip?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

I have no idea........can I phone a friend?


----------



## horsenz (Jan 31, 2007)

or do you want to ask the audience


----------



## Earthling (Jan 31, 2007)

or do you want to ask a turnip?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

Can i have turnip for two points?


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Jan 31, 2007)

Would you like Turnip instead of the 2 points


----------



## slim6y (Jan 31, 2007)

I tried phoning a turnip, but does anyone know where it is?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it being held captive against its will by the infamous sdaji?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 31, 2007)

Are any of us normal?
Or r we all as brain dead as a turnip?
LOL


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

Do turnips have brains? Are they more intelligent than us but we don't know it yet?


----------



## Earthling (Jan 31, 2007)

Turnips ARE more intelligent then humans...are humans so stupid not to realise this?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm blonde and i bounce.....do you think i talk to turnips?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you think that a turnip really is a turnip, or is it an Albino carrot?


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2007)

but what makes a turnip look liike an albino carrot?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it an albino squash on roids?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 31, 2007)

Wouldnt that b a swede?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 31, 2007)

Did you know that for years turnips have tried to communicate with us?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you also think the person that discovered oranges must have been first, because carrots got named carrots?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

what have they tried to say?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 31, 2007)

Does that mean oranges were found b4 pumpkins as well?
Or do u think that the colour Orange came from the fruit?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

Orange originated from the greek meaning of Fanta - orangious fizaris. Did you know that?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 31, 2007)

No, I didnt!
But, did u know that I will prolly NEVA EVA use that in my life?
But thanx anyway Bryony!!!


----------



## slim6y (Jan 31, 2007)

But did you kn ow that Fanta was made by Nazi's? (true)


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

Was it used as a weapon of mass destruction?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 31, 2007)

No, didn't you read the link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fanta?


----------



## aziboi (Jan 31, 2007)

Does that link even make sense of the question?


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

what was the question?


----------



## slim6y (Jan 31, 2007)

Was the question about exploding and highly destructive bottles of Nazi Fanta? (Trust walt disney to be a sponsor, that anti semitic person of joy)


----------



## Bryony (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes i think it was! What are we destroying?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 1, 2007)

Shopuldn't we bring down the Nazi Fanta Company? Hey, what is the gas they use in Fanta? Is it the same gas they used to....?


----------



## aziboi (Feb 1, 2007)

R we gunna bomb hitlers house?
R we even sure hitler was killed in the bomb blast?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 1, 2007)

Was it you who saw Hitler last week at Kings Cross?


----------



## aziboi (Feb 1, 2007)

No wasnt it on Oxford street I picked him up last?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 1, 2007)

How did he look?


----------



## Mr_Matt (Feb 1, 2007)

Was he at the local boxing match in the back-alley at Oxford street getting punched in the ring?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 1, 2007)

Did he like getting beaten round the ring then?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 1, 2007)

by a chick?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 1, 2007)

But was she wearing a man suit?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 1, 2007)

or was it just gloves


----------



## Bryony (Feb 1, 2007)

was it a man called gina?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 2, 2007)

Was his first name Va?


----------



## Mr_Matt (Feb 2, 2007)

Didn't he end up withm a black eye?


----------



## bobchic (Feb 2, 2007)

And Peas?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

and a whole lots of vegies?


----------



## gaara (Feb 2, 2007)

I heard they were frozen?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 2, 2007)

Were there turnips involved?


----------



## Gordon (Feb 2, 2007)

would you like a turnip in your ***?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

we all need our daily does of APS turnips dont we?


----------



## aziboi (Feb 2, 2007)

After he was done, didnt he turnip around on the other guy?


----------



## aziboi (Feb 2, 2007)

Or should I say the chick called Va Gina?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

her name was Man Gina or miss man for short do you know her?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 2, 2007)

Is she six foot four and full of muscle and doesn't have much to say?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

is that you?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 2, 2007)

Or did he smile and give you a vegimite sandwhich?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

or was he smiling at the bounce bounce?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 2, 2007)

the bounce bounce?


----------



## gaara (Feb 2, 2007)

you dont know what bounce bounce is?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 2, 2007)

I know what bang bang is, but what is bounce bounce?


----------



## gaara (Feb 2, 2007)

Want me to stuff melons down my shirt and jump around to explain?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

look out, is that the bounce bounce....Right before your eyes.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Feb 2, 2007)

i think he does gaara! will he ask?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

yes it is  where you bouncing to?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

bouncing anywhere I can. Would anyone like to join me?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

why yes i would, where we bouncing to?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

right now I feel like bouncing to the beach. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

lets bounce to the moon!


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

thats a big bounce. Is there that much bounce available?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 2, 2007)

Can we bring the moon closer so it's not as big bounce?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

thats a good idea but how do we do it?


----------



## Gordon (Feb 2, 2007)

have you all become idiots?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

have you lost your sence of childish fun?


----------



## Gordon (Feb 2, 2007)

nope i havnt lost it at all... have you played twister latly?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

not with clothes on I haven't. has anyone else tried it?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 2, 2007)

with what


----------



## gaara (Feb 2, 2007)

You know what else is fun without clothes?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

vollyball, but no so much ice hockey what would you play?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

is it swimming while drunk and nekkid?


----------



## pixie (Feb 2, 2007)

wont we get caught swimming drunk and nekkid?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

not at all. I know all the good spots. Who's in?


----------



## pixie (Feb 2, 2007)

how do we say yes as a question?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

yes, when do we go?


----------



## pixie (Feb 2, 2007)

can we go tonight?


----------



## hugsta (Feb 2, 2007)

can't we go in the morning?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

does my bum look big in my bikini.?


----------



## pixie (Feb 2, 2007)

wouldnt there be too much daylight?


----------



## pixie (Feb 2, 2007)

i dont know TB does your bum look big in your bikini?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

can we see you in a bikini?


----------



## pixie (Feb 2, 2007)

me? or TB?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

cant we have both?


----------



## pixie (Feb 2, 2007)

i dunno .. can you


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

who wants to see me in a bikini???(My g-string is on backwards:lol


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

is the saying if there is no pics it didnt happen?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

will I get an infraction?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

dont you like infractions?


----------



## pixie (Feb 2, 2007)

dont infractions require antibiotics?
lol


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

i think they require infractonol....it this correct?


----------



## pixie (Feb 2, 2007)

i think it is.. maybe we should ask an expert.. who here knows about the treatment for infractions?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

MrBredli or JandC, what do you take for infractions?


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh yes, i know all about infractions. Infractions if left unattended can develop into something called a suspension which is what you need to be careful of. In the case of suspension, the recommended treatment is 10-15 serves of alcohol per day. Within 7-14 days the suspension should subside and you're in the clear. 

Oh and one other thing, having had a few suspensions myself one thing that i have come to learn is that they are not sexually transmittable, which was a huge sigh of relief for my girlfriend...


... and her best friend...


... and those cheerleaders i met in Byron Bay.


----------



## Lucas (Feb 2, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Oh yes, i know all about infractions. Infractions if left unattended can develop into something called a suspension which is what you need to be careful of. In the case of suspension, the recommended treatment is 10-15 serves of alcohol per day. Within 7-14 days the suspension should subside and you're in the clear.
> 
> Oh and one other thing, having had a few suspensions myself one thing that i have come to learn is that they are not sexually transmittable, which was a huge sigh of relief for my girlfriend...
> 
> ...





Thanks for that but where is the question?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 2, 2007)

and what was the answer


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, question game.. ok......... how many cheerleaders slept in my bed last night?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

how many would you like?


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 2, 2007)

None, i only want you, see you at 10pm??


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

sorry i'm not in right now can you leave a msg?


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 2, 2007)

If you're not here by 10pm i'm calling my girlfriend, ok?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

thats fine as long as i can have cake, can i?


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 2, 2007)

Bryony said:


> thats fine as long as i can have cake, can i?


 
What would you say if i said i'm taking the cake with me?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

i would crash tackle you then take it, can you deal with that?


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 2, 2007)

Am i allowed to say no?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

are you aloud to do anything?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 2, 2007)

The who with the what now?


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 2, 2007)

Im very keen on having my cake and eating it too, whos going to stop me?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

are there girls in bikinis in the cake.?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

there is if its your birthday  is it your birthday?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

no, but for fun can we see a pick of you in your bikini.?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

we want a pic of you in a bikini, dont we?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

ok, but do you think my scrotum would hang out if i wore a g-string.?


----------



## AntaresiaQueen (Feb 2, 2007)

Well there's only one way to find out - isn't there?


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 2, 2007)

Did he just say scrotum? :shock:


----------



## Bryony (Feb 2, 2007)

did he say that and g string bikini in the same sentence?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 3, 2007)

would he look really funny with his scrotum hanging out?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 3, 2007)

would you like to find out?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 3, 2007)

if I show you mine will you show me yours?


----------



## pixie (Feb 3, 2007)

should we vote on who wants to find out? maybe do a poll?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 3, 2007)

ok, hands up who wants to show theirs, hows that?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 3, 2007)

these questions are getting dodiyer and dodgier aren't they?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 3, 2007)

I haven't noticed, haven't they been pretty dodgy from the start?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 3, 2007)

its all good the gutter is always just around the corner isn't it?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 3, 2007)

who lives in the gutter


----------



## Lucas (Feb 3, 2007)

or is at at the bedroom door?


----------



## hornet (Feb 3, 2007)

but who's bedroom?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 3, 2007)

whos bedroom do you want to be in?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 3, 2007)

kiera knightly's or vin diesal's what about you?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 3, 2007)

does the queen have a bedroom door.?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 3, 2007)

no just a wall of corgies didn't you know?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 3, 2007)

what does she use the corgies for.?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 3, 2007)

do you really want to know


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 3, 2007)

yes!!, what does she use them for.??


----------



## gaara (Feb 3, 2007)

Doesnt it rather depend on breed?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 3, 2007)

or is it the size of the corgies that count


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 3, 2007)

or is it the duration.??


----------



## pixie (Feb 3, 2007)

i think its the duration.. can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 3, 2007)

duration and size but do we really care about corgies?


----------



## gaara (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh we're talking about corgies? I thought we were talking about Hix?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 3, 2007)

we are arnt we.?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 3, 2007)

you tell me


----------



## gaara (Feb 3, 2007)

I dunno, are you comparing hix's size and duration to a corgie or what?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 3, 2007)

or the size of his scrotum.?


----------



## gaara (Feb 3, 2007)

_Wow. _Why would you want to know that?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 3, 2007)

i honestly dont know do you.?


----------



## gaara (Feb 3, 2007)

If I knew that I wouldnt have asked, would I?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah i spose so, but why.?


----------



## gaara (Feb 3, 2007)

Im not sure I understand, what do you mean by 'what'?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 3, 2007)

wasnt it you that commentted on the what!?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 3, 2007)

what on earth is what?


----------



## gaara (Feb 3, 2007)

Say what?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 3, 2007)

hmmmmmm no whats! so ever how you like that!


----------



## gaara (Feb 3, 2007)

I like it as much as I like green eggs and ham. Do you like green eggs and ham?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 3, 2007)

green eggs and ham?


----------



## pixie (Feb 3, 2007)

do you like them sam i am?


----------



## ZION (Feb 4, 2007)

Will you eat them from a can?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 4, 2007)

with a fork or just tip them straight out


----------



## Bryony (Feb 4, 2007)

what goes with green eggs and ham?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 4, 2007)

iam not sure do you know


----------



## Bryony (Feb 4, 2007)

what do i know?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 4, 2007)

dont you know what you know?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 4, 2007)

no do you?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 4, 2007)

what does green eggs and ham know about sam i am.?


----------



## horsenz (Feb 4, 2007)

no i dont know what you know dont you know what you know


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 4, 2007)

aziboi said:


> R we gunna bomb hitlers house?
> R we even sure hitler was killed in the bomb blast?


 
Is it even legal to say the word BOMB these days?


----------



## Bryony (Feb 4, 2007)

yes and also terrorist (tourists same thing) or am i wrong?


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 4, 2007)

no i don't think you are wrong can anyone confirm if she is wrong?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 5, 2007)

How do we know if she's wrong, do we sing a song while smoking a bong wearing a thong in sirlong?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 5, 2007)

or the mekong.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 5, 2007)

isn't that a bit long, to wait for the prong in the tong, hey is that king kong in a nice pink thong?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 5, 2007)

what ever your on slim6y, give me some.!!


----------



## aziboi (Feb 6, 2007)

Is it bad, that I have missed almost 10 pages of this question gtame?
Do u think I should mayb ask a few questions to catch up?
Y is King Kong in a pink thong?
Where do u get a can of green eggs and ham?
Can I get some?
How much will it cost?
Y isnt it a bong in a pink thong?
Do u think I can think of more questions?
Would u want me 2?
Didnt think so! LOL, or m I wrong?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 6, 2007)

was azi a buzi boi?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 6, 2007)

certainly looks that way!, dont you think.?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 6, 2007)

What was azi busy doing is the question? (I bet it involves a pink thong too!)


----------



## aziboi (Feb 7, 2007)

Isnt azi's pink thong situation a bit 2 personal 2 talk about?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 7, 2007)

It depends on if he's wearing it at the time, is he wearing it?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 7, 2007)

did he steal my pink thong?.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 7, 2007)

is it a fluffy pink thong?


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Feb 7, 2007)

does it matter if it is fluffy?

do fluffy pink thongs have anything to do with sdaji's turnip wine?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 7, 2007)

Doesn't Sdaji often mull the wine in a pink fluffy thong?


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 7, 2007)

yes ive seen him, havent you?.


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Feb 7, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Doesn't Sdaji often mull the wine in a pink fluffy thong?


 
wy has sdaji answered none of our questions???


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2007)

Would you answer questions while mulling turnip wine in a pink fluffy thong?


----------

